# Marlo / Cape Conran / Bemm River Advice Pls



## jimmyd (Nov 26, 2007)

I have fished Marlo a couple of times and never come away empty handed with estuary perch Taylor and flathead common catches. In the inlet straight across from the fishing club heading up towards the island and across the front drifting soft plastic (Gulp 3 to 4 inch Swimming Mullet Pumpkinseed) along the bottom saw some nice flathead, while small metal lures and Juro chrome and pink bibbed lures 6cm retrieved fairly fast caught tailor regularly., also eco 45's in transparent colours work well. You can also troll up and down from the fishing club to around 100m past the main boat ramp and back up to the island again tailor like a bit of speed I seemed to catch a lot bringing in the soft plastics to check them at speed. For the perch fish up in the snowy more on eco 45's, cotton Cordell Super Spots (you can get these at Elk's) in gold 6cm and Gulp as above fished into structure. Good Luck.

Lakes Entrance Fishing Report:  Thursday 23rd October 2008
******************************
Compiled by Lakes Entrance Visitors Information Centre   Lakes Entrance: Plenty of Luderick being caught under the bridge to Bullock Island. Off the Footbridge (towards the entrance), good size Flathead are taking plastics and bluebait. Small Salmon are biting throughout the lakes.
Lake Tyers: In the main lake, they are catching Bream on plastics in the shallows. Trevally also on the chew. The beach is quiet at the moment.  Mitchell River: Bream at the Butter Factory wharf taking peeled prawn. The Cut at Eagle Point is producing Bream to 30cm also on prawn.  Tambo River: The river is producing good Bream to 40cm on peeled prawn and glassies, from the Highway Bridge to the Lucerne Paddock.  Nicholson: Good size Bream, reported at the car bodies and Straight Six, with plenty of Flathead also at the car bodies taking soft plastics. Some very nice Garfish have been caught in the backwater.  Metung: Plenty of good size Flathead and Bream caught using local prawn.  Paynesville: No report  Hollands Landing: Lots of good Bream being caught on prawn and glassies, plus some good Flathead taking whitebait and prawns. Still plenty of Luderick around.  Marlo: Still great fishing in the estuary system, with many mixed bags of Bream, Luderick, Mullet and Estuary Perch on the chew. Salmon and Tailor are still giving Lure fishermen plenty of action. Good catches of Bream, Luderick and Estuary Perch reported in the Brodribb. The surf beaches are producing good size Salmon, Flathead, Tailor and Gummy Shark. Off shore from Cape Conran, the fishing is starting to fire up, with good size Flathead, Gurnard, Leather Jacket and Gummy Shark.  Bemm River: The entrance is closed, so there is good fishing in the lake and river with Bream up to 1kg and Luderick up to 1.5kg. Best baits: sandworm and peeled prawn.  The surf is quiet at present.  Mallacoota: Plenty of Bream in the Genoa river. Salmon in the surf taking bluebait. Trevally and Tailor caught of lake jetty and the slipway jetty.


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

If your going to fish the estuaries your normal estuary gear will do.

I've never fished Marlo but there are some humungas fish on the Pub wall :shock:

Bemm River is my favorite but local information is the key........ the place fishes differently depending on weather the entrance is open or closed'

Give Mark Cunningham at the Bemm shop a call ........He's a keen fisho and will be able to tell you whats what.

You should out fish the stink boats there because the lake is shallow and the fish spook easily........ideal kayak water

some of my best fish have come from less than 2 feet of water

Closest fuel to Bemm is Cann River or Orbost so don.t try to get there on an emptying tank :lol:

If you'd posted this question in four years time I could of given you a guided tour as thats where i'm retireing
if I've any money left :twisted: :lol: :lol:

The beaches also fish very well. they don't get much pressure.


----------



## Yakwannabe (May 11, 2008)

A few of us takled about this a few weeks ago ............ see post

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=20157

Good Luck


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

Just wondering how this trip went?


----------

